# Not right for any job?



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Hello.

Have you ever felt that you were not right for any job whether that job is entry-level retail or high end office work?

I am 22 years old and I have already had 4 jobs in my life time.

Quit 3 out of 4 of them and am thinking about quitting my current one. All were done with inside of 4 months for each job.

All were retail with the exception of one cleaning job.

I realize how bad this looks on me as a person to potential employers because I can never "stick" with a job but I have always had similar reasoning as to why I would quit.

My cynicism, misanthropy, and anxiety, have grown. At the age of 15, I realized that I do not want to work for someone else because I will never become wealthy or well enough to live comfortably and the conditions in most lower level customer service jobs are horrid.

These feelings have only flourished with age and now I'm thinking that even if I go to college and get a degree, I will not even be able to work an office job due to the same reasons.

So my question to you is; Have you ever sat down, looked at your life, and realized that you may not be the right fit for ANY job?

Any advice? thanks.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

That's how I feel-- wondering if there's anything I'll be relatively happy in. I've had several jobs in retail, banking, and a call center. Ranging from a few months to a few years before I quit or was fired. No matter the fit, I fear that the grind of full time work will always do me in.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Well put. Exactly how I feel.


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

The environment in jobs where you don't have to deal with customers can be much greater (more relaxed, less angry stressed people). I imagine that's what you have to deal with a lot of customers because you said retail jobs. I had one of the most laid back job ever sitting in a warehouse room fixing computers and the boss completely left me alone 99% of the time, still had anxiety going there, but there are jobs like that where you don't have to deal with people much at all.

I still feel the way you do though in some ways, I'd rather just work for myself. The job I just described was eliminated (not fired) because the company didn't see enough potential profit for their little project in the future, and our parts supplier basically wanted to take all the money we were making so they stopped sending us parts.


----------



## xxx13 (Apr 4, 2013)

that's exactly how I feel. for me personally it's not the job itself , it's the people that I work with especially my bosses. bosses always driving me insane , they're the number one reason why I hate my job and can't fit in at work. I hate my current bosses and my former bosses, they're all *******.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Sagacious said:


> The environment in jobs where you don't have to deal with customers can be much greater (more relaxed, less angry stressed people). I imagine that's what you have to deal with a lot of customers because you said retail jobs. I had one of the most laid back job ever sitting in a warehouse room fixing computers and the boss completely left me alone 99% of the time, still had anxiety going there, but there are jobs like that where you don't have to deal with people much at all.
> 
> I still feel the way you do though in some ways, I'd rather just work for myself. The job I just described was eliminated (not fired) because the company didn't see enough potential profit for their little project in the future, and our parts supplier basically wanted to take all the money we were making so they stopped sending us parts.


I would love an independent job where my bosses left me alone for 99% of the time and I didn't have to deal with any people, whether those people be co-workers or customers.

People are just a disappointment, especially in the work place, and I'd much rather deal with myself. Sorry the job got eliminated. Sounded like a decent job for a person with SA except for the pre-work anxiety which I get as well for my current job.



xxx13 said:


> that's exactly how I feel. for me personally it's not the job itself , it's the people that I work with especially my bosses. bosses always driving me insane , they're the number one reason why I hate my job and can't fit in at work. I hate my current bosses and my former bosses, they're all *******.


I understand. Fellow co-workers around the same level as me at the company are all either "dude bros" whom love to chat and not work and the women are mostly apathetic idiots looking for attention.

The managers are worse. They ignore me when I have a question about a specific task. They mostly stand around watching the schedule unless it is REALLY busy.

The head store manager at my store is also an idiot. He is just another corporate drone telling us what corporate wants to implement but then not doing those things himself. If you say hi to him, he'll clearly show that he does not want to talk to you.

I realize that most stores are like this. Managers are snotty and tell you what to do but don't do it themselves and co-workers/customers suck.

This is why I NEED to find and independent job or simply work for myself. I just can't cut it in the work force. I hate how it is set up.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I feel this way also, moreso lately since I've been looking for a new job. Sometimes I don't even know what to apply to, I feel like every position I come across is not compatible with my personality. One opening I saw is with a company that has extremely outgoing and social employess and there are a lot of social and "fun" type events. In some ways, it could be good, but it could also be a nightmare. Plus, I'm afraid of dealing with the angry public. I've had jobs where I had to face angry and rude customers, and I didn't last long. The anxiety was too overwhelming. I need a job, because I need the money, but I'm afraid I'm going to be miserable with no matter what I find. Even when I think about going back to school, I wouldn't even know what to go back for. Sometimes I feel trapped.


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> I understand. Fellow co-workers around the same level as me at the company are all either "dude bros" whom love to chat and not work and the women are mostly apathetic idiots looking for attention.
> 
> The managers are worse. They ignore me when I have a question about a specific task. They mostly stand around watching the schedule unless it is REALLY busy.
> 
> ...


That's why I quit my last job. The job itself was very easy, and I was one of the hardest workers, often trying to improve my work so I could get more done in one day. However, the boss's micromanaging, annoying and douchey 'be a man' attitude toward any problem, while he goes around harassing everybody was the reason the last 3 workers and I quit.

For example, he's super tall.. like 7 feet honestly, but there was something he was piling up boxes where he couldn't reach after a certain point, and I offered to get a ladder or stool or something and he said 'men don't use those'. Instead he throws them up there unorganized and was in a douchey mood for the rest of the day. And he wonders why everyone avoids him and is jumpy and gets no work done when he's around. That day was relatively nice compared to some of his attitude and comments on other days


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I just can not relate to or understand other people, so any job involving dealing with other people (i.e. pretty much every job in the entire world) is going to be hell to some degree. I think that the most I can really hope for in this life is a job that doesn't make me suicidal each and every day :stu


----------



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

YES. I feel this way, but not because of the work itself, but rather the environment. If I were to be able to work from home, I'd be in heaven. Okay, maybe not heaven -- but a HUGE weight would be lifted. Having to face this broad sea of coworkers day in and day out makes me suffer so much. It puts me so far out of my comfort zone because not only am I forced to put on this facade that I'm social -- when I'm not -- and that I'm smiley
-- when sometimes I feel like crap and/or I'm tired, or I just don't feel like being on high alert and saying hello to every freaking person who passes me by either as I'm walking or at my desk. God forbid you're quiet and/or like to keep to yourself. People act like there's something wrong with quiet people in the corporate world, when there isn't. 

I'm sorry that doesn't help much, but I can commiserate with your desire to find a better way. I wish you freedom from the chains of a job demanding conformity.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

TryingMara said:


> I feel this way also, moreso lately since I've been looking for a new job. Sometimes I don't even know what to apply to, I feel like every position I come across is not compatible with my personality. One opening I saw is with a company that has extremely outgoing and social employess and there are a lot of social and "fun" type events. In some ways, it could be good, but it could also be a nightmare. Plus, I'm afraid of dealing with the angry public. I've had jobs where I had to face angry and rude customers, and I didn't last long. The anxiety was too overwhelming. I need a job, because I need the money, but I'm afraid I'm going to be miserable with no matter what I find. Even when I think about going back to school, I wouldn't even know what to go back for. Sometimes I feel trapped.


Right? I feel trapped as well. Every position I come across doesn't fit me as well. It is a horrible thing too. Most people would say to simply "get over it" and to "just do it".

Screw that. If I can figure out a way to make money with out working a traditional job, I'll do it.



Sagacious said:


> That's why I quit my last job. The job itself was very easy, and I was one of the hardest workers, often trying to improve my work so I could get more done in one day. However, the boss's micromanaging, annoying and douchey 'be a man' attitude toward any problem, while he goes around harassing everybody was the reason the last 3 workers and I quit.
> 
> For example, he's super tall.. like 7 feet honestly, but there was something he was piling up boxes where he couldn't reach after a certain point, and I offered to get a ladder or stool or something and he said 'men don't use those'. Instead he throws them up there unorganized and was in a douchey mood for the rest of the day. And he wonders why everyone avoids him and is jumpy and gets no work done when he's around. That day was relatively nice compared to some of his attitude and comments on other days


I hate those "manly" guys at work. There are utterly dumb to work with. I had a tall boss like that too.



JamesM2 said:


> I just can not relate to or understand other people, so any job involving dealing with other people (i.e. pretty much every job in the entire world) is going to be hell to some degree. I think that the most I can really hope for in this life is a job that doesn't make me suicidal each and every day :stu


Oh I agree. I see the way people act at work and I just can't relate or understand them either. It is such a disingenuous way of living. I realized that no matter the job, if I am not working for myself, I will never be happy.



pbjsamm said:


> YES. I feel this way, but not because of the work itself, but rather the environment. If I were to be able to work from home, I'd be in heaven. Okay, maybe not heaven -- but a HUGE weight would be lifted. Having to face this broad sea of coworkers day in and day out makes me suffer so much. It puts me so far out of my comfort zone because not only am I forced to put on this facade that I'm social -- when I'm not -- and that I'm smiley
> -- when sometimes I feel like crap and/or I'm tired, or I just don't feel like being on high alert and saying hello to every freaking person who passes me by either as I'm walking or at my desk. God forbid you're quiet and/or like to keep to yourself. People act like there's something wrong with quiet people in the corporate world, when there isn't.
> 
> I'm sorry that doesn't help much, but I can commiserate with your desire to find a better way. I wish you freedom from the chains of a job demanding conformity.


Working at home is a possibility I've looked into as well but if you are working for someone else in an at home job, the conditions could be similar. You pay for your drug test and entry fees. They require you to be in front of your computer/ phone for over 8 hours a day and they have unrealistic quotas for you to fill. It would pretty much be hell at home.

I hate saying hi to co-workers as well. I don't care about how they are doing I just want to get through my day.

Thanks for your wish. Being forced to give up my time for little pay and for a job I hate, it is all pointless. It is a shame how life ropes us into having a miserable life. Some people stick with it for 40 plus years until retirement.

What a miserable existence


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey, look another SA sufferer from CO, hello to you!

I know how you feel, for me it's all about the people at the work place that ruin it for me, I really can't stand the cliques and the drama at work, I can't stand all the rumors from people talking bad about you behind your back, but then pretending to be your "friend" when they have to talk to you. Every single day my work just makes me depressed, and then I go home feeling very emotionally numb, I feel angry, and I just want to quit my job more than anything. It makes me realize that every job I ever have is probably going to be like this, a job where people clique up, and I'm always singled out and made fun of because of how quiet i am. 

Working on your own sounds wonderful, and if you can manage to pull it off and live comfortably off of it, good for you man. That is also a dream of mine, I don't know if I can work my whole life working for someone and being treated like a piece of trash.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Hello fellow Coloradan Going to work and coming home just mentally done with it all is no way to live and if every job is going to be like this, I don't want to work, plain and simple.

I'm always singled out as well. Everyone is so talkative and i'm so quiet it really is annoying.

Best of wishes to you man. If you can get started on your own thing, that would be great for you.

Working for someone else, making someone else rich, is such a tirelessly outdated way to live.


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes, i realized I hated working for other people and become a network marketer. Being your own boss is essential to build any kind of wealth.


----------



## Riakiow (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello! I am new and my first post was about my work life and how I can't stick at a job because of my SA. I've done office, cleaning, customer service and nothing feels right to me. It's always a mixture as to what brings my anxiety on - either unfriendly and rude colleagues or having to deal with unexpected situations like answering telephone calls (to me that is the worst). I too would love a job where I can work from home, or a job that requires minimal human interaction, but I am starting to feel like no such job exists without either completing extensive qualifications or vast upfront fees.

I have just quit my 3rd job this year......so you are not alone! Tbh, I don't know why people keep hiring me.


----------



## tones00 (May 31, 2014)

I'm the exact same way. I've had like 5 or 6 jobs in my lifetime. Some VERY good jobs that had the potential to get me really far. But like clockwork I start off well at a new job. A couple months down the line I get anxious or I make up excuses in my head and I quit. The longest I've lasted at a job was my first job. I was 16 and worked at a grocery store. I even got promoted.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

I fee like this, too.
Like i'm just not cut out for the working world! I've had a number of jobs. All around minimum wage (I have no real skills to qualify me for a well paid job)
I've hated them all, and either quit or was sacked.
I'd rather live on benefits, but in the UK, there's a bit of a crackdown on that way of life!

I'd love to have my own business, but have no ideas. 

I guess it's just life.
I think about 2% of the population are in dream jobs (athletes etc), or fell into careers that the love through pure luck.
Most of the world hate their job, and resent spending 1/2 of their day / 5 days per week at work, and just pray for the weekends!


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Riakiow said:


> Hello! I am new and my first post was about my work life and how I can't stick at a job because of my SA. I've done office, cleaning, customer service and nothing feels right to me. It's always a mixture as to what brings my anxiety on - either unfriendly and rude colleagues or having to deal with unexpected situations like answering telephone calls (to me that is the worst). I too would love a job where I can work from home, or a job that requires minimal human interaction, but I am starting to feel like no such job exists without either completing extensive qualifications or vast upfront fees.
> 
> I have just quit my 3rd job this year......so you are not alone! Tbh, I don't know why people keep hiring me.


Thanks. Great to know that there are others that feel the same as me when it comes to work.



tones00 said:


> I'm the exact same way. I've had like 5 or 6 jobs in my lifetime. Some VERY good jobs that had the potential to get me really far. But like clockwork I start off well at a new job. A couple months down the line I get anxious or I make up excuses in my head and I quit. The longest I've lasted at a job was my first job. I was 16 and worked at a grocery store. I even got promoted.


Anxiety is a killer but I think my decisions to quit were more based on not wanting to slave away rather than making a rash decision.

Understandable though.



saline said:


> I fee like this, too.
> Like i'm just not cut out for the working world! I've had a number of jobs. All around minimum wage (I have no real skills to qualify me for a well paid job)
> I've hated them all, and either quit or was sacked.
> I'd rather live on benefits, but in the UK, there's a bit of a crackdown on that way of life!
> ...


I've never been sacked myself but I have too hated all of the jobs that I have had in my life. I'm not cut out for the working world long term and I need to figure out a way to get out of it but still live life you know? That is the only way that I'll be happy in life.

You give up your time for 5 days a week and only get two days rest. It is absolutely an outdated way to live life.


----------

